# Old school Toyota shop



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

I know this forum is mostly 4 wheelers & side x side's but I thought I would ask. I have a 80 Toyota Long bed 4X4 that I want to do some work on, exhaust, front axle (knuckles) work, clutch, pinion seal, etc. The truck actually runs very well but before I start traveling PINS this year I'd like to freshen it up. If anybody knows of a decent shop in the CC area let me know. The pic is from a few years ago before the lift, bigger tires and Marlin Crawler front & rear bumpers!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Those were awesome little trucks. I had a 1983 blue one with the 22R motor. It was awesome. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Not in CC. But the best old school Toyota guy I know is An Honest Mechanic in Austin. Owner/operator is Mark Larkin. All he does is Toyota repair. Been fishing with me next door to your place. Great guy and good mechanic.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

spotted123 said:


> I know this forum is mostly 4 wheelers & side x side's but I thought I would ask. I have a 80 Toyota Long bed 4X4 that I want to do some work on, exhaust, front axle (knuckles) work, clutch, pinion seal, etc. The truck actually runs very well but before I start traveling PINS this year I'd like to freshen it up. If anybody knows of a decent shop in the CC area let me know. The pic is from a few years ago before the lift, bigger tires and Marlin Crawler front & rear bumpers!


No Sir, This forum says it is for anything that runs off-road, so that little Toy fits in here. Also that's a nicew looking Old Schooler. Wish I had one.


----------

